# Cleaning a Planted Tank?



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't seem to find any detailed information with regards to cleaning planted tanks other than water changes and scrubbing algae off glass if needed.

Does anyone do anything other than this?

Thanks,

Tabatha


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't deep clean the gravel in my planted tanks. I figure the stuff is plant food! Over time, you'll get a build-up of 'mulm' (a fancy word for organic debris) on top of the gravel. When it looks unsightly, I just hover the siphon over it and remove it with out disturbing the gravel too much. You'll also need to trim the plants every once in a while.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

PPulcher said:


> I don't deep clean the gravel in my planted tanks. I figure the stuff is plant food! Over time, you'll get a build-up of 'mulm' (a fancy word for organic debris) on top of the gravel. When it looks unsightly, I just hover the siphon over it and remove it with out disturbing the gravel too much. You'll also need to trim the plants every once in a while.


I would ultimately like to completely cover the (Seachem) Flourite substrate with a ground cover. Would you clean this with a siphon too or does it need it?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

If you see the little piles of mulm on top of the plants, then remove it. Sometimes the really teeny ground covers like glosso or HC get kind of grungy as they collect the debris.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just swirl your syphon over top the ground cover. You probably won't get it all but I think it'll be ok. It took me awhile to get used to it. It used to drive me crazy seeing debris on the ground/plants. I just had to learn to deal with it. Besides, it motivates you to keep up with your weekly water changes.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

What I do is siphon one part of the tank every water change. It's almost impossible to siphon everything, so I do it in sections at a time.


----------

